# Fogger pump



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Has anyone found a US source for the small fogger micro pump #30DSB-ZJF?
Mine quit working and I've disassembled it and cleaned it and it still won't work. Hate to toss a fog machine if I can replace the pump and have it running again.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here the name of a person on Ebay who sells fogger pumps: reece011068

His page is http://shop.ebay.com/reece011068/m.html?_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1

He is in the UK, but may have what you want or can find it. Shipping isn't that bad to the US.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Here the name of a person on Ebay who sells fogger pumps: reece011068
> 
> His page is http://shop.ebay.com/reece011068/m.html?_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1
> 
> He is in the UK, but may have what you want or can find it. Shipping isn't that bad to the US.


Those are the 220V models but he said he should have the 120V, 60 HZ model in around 3 weeks for the same price.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm glad you may have a solution.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm glad you may have a solution.


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yer welcome. I hope he comes through for ya.


----------

